# Dancing on Ice?



## Sugarbum

Calling the "X Factor contingent"...and the SCD.....I bet you are tuned into Dancing on Ice?! 

.....come on, show your faces......!


----------



## Steff

Wooooooooooooooooo cmon gary


----------



## Northerner

Only cos there's nothing else on! It's taken 20 mins to actually get round to the first skater! DW is crap...mind you I couldn't do it!

Prefer SYTYCD


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Only cos there's nothing else on! It's taken 20 mins to actually get round to the first skater! DW is crap...mind you I couldn't do it!
> 
> Prefer SYTYCD



Well i hope this thread is as good as the X factor one


----------



## Sugarbum

I had forgotten how bad all the early routines are.....I only watch it for my eternal and life-long love of the Scofield 

Its caty, but these new female professional dancers look like they should be dancing round poles! MEEEEEOW! 

Not an Ola in sight is there Northener?!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh no, I tried SYTYCD and Nigel Lithcoe is too annoying.....as id the new american Cat Deely!


----------



## Steff

Whos That  Tara?


----------



## Sugarbum

I think she is Tana!

Tana Ramsey, cook and I would love to hate her as she is married to gordon ramsey- lucky girl!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> I think she is Tana!
> 
> Tana Ramsey, cook and I would love to hate her as she is married to gordon ramsey- lucky girl!



Ahhh right yes its tana sowwi Lou


----------



## Sugarbum

She seems very nice!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> I had forgotten how bad all the early routines are.....I only watch it for my eternal and life-long love of the Scofield
> 
> Its caty, but these new female professional dancers look like they should be dancing round poles! MEEEEEOW!
> 
> Not an Ola in sight is there Northener?!



Well, there is Holly

Actually, I thought Tana was better than DW, and she's a marathon runner so gets my vote! I wonder how tall Sharron Davies' [artner is> I met her once and she is an Amazon!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Oh no, I tried SYTYCD and Nigel Lithcoe is too annoying.....as id the new american Cat Deely!



Cat is lush! And the dancers were brilliant! Although, I voted for Anabel because of her incredible eyes and she got voted off - booo!


----------



## Sugarbum

Sharons arms are muscley- not an ounce of fat! I wonder how she will do?

Tana seems very nice and very unconcited (?sp). I hope she does well. Plus the we get to see more of Gordon crying *thud*!


----------



## Steff

So is it to early to say who will win lol


----------



## Northerner

I'm struggling to recognise most of the 'celebs'


----------



## Steff

lol guy fgrom hollyoaks is kieron lad from corrie is young looking one and of cors u know bobby the irish lad mikey is from boyzone,

least they have a doc on board if any accident , dr hilary jones


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> lol guy fgrom hollyoaks is kieron lad from corrie is young looking one and of cors u know bobby the irish lad mikey is from boyzone,
> 
> least they have a doc on board if any accident , dr hilary jones



Cheers Steff! I will, however, be rooting for one of the girls! Hayley sounds like a nice Northern lass!


----------



## Sugarbum

Daniel is my fave professional!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Cheers Steff! I will, however, be rooting for one of the girls! Hayley sounds like a nice Northern lass!



yes she is brill , she was funny in emmerdale as one of the dingles

I see Heather Mills is on this year shud be good seeing how she will get in


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Cheers Steff! I will, however, be rooting for one of the girls! Hayley sounds like a nice Northern lass!




She looks potentially good too!


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> yes she is brill , she was funny in emmerdale as one of the dingles
> 
> I see Heather Mills is on this year shud be good seeing how she will get in



Hayley was great! Great marks!!!


----------



## Northerner

Sharron a bit wooden...


----------



## Steff

Yes for sure best so far was hayley.


----------



## rossi_mac

Wifey was talking about this earlier I said I refuse to watch.

Northe' is there an Ola equivalent? Maybe I can be persuaded

Tanya Ramsey is on it! Blimey.

Anyway kitchen calls...


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> ...Northe' is there an Ola equivalent? Maybe I can be persuaded
> ..



Can't really tell on my tiny BW telly! This Emma looks OK, but a bit on the young side for me!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Can't really tell on my tiny BW telly! This Emma looks OK, but a bit on the young side for me!



oooooh never


----------



## twinnie

arrrrhhhh missed it hubby watching itv3 will have to catch up later


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> arrrrhhhh missed it hubby watching itv3 will have to catch up later



You haven't missed much!


----------



## Northerner

Whatever you think of Mucca Mills, she's got a lot of guts! Hope it's well fastened on


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Whatever you think of Mucca Mills, she's got a lot of guts!



Sure has wil be a first for the show thats for sure.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Sure has wil be a first for the show thats for sure.



Can't imagine how she'll do the jumps later in the contest


----------



## Steff

So she is doing it for charity only, so if she did not have the ampudated leg then she would not of done show,thus she is just using the show but i guess it works both ways


----------



## Northerner

It must give confidence to other amputees. So, soes someone leave tonight? Might be Sharron.

BTW, my vote of Popstar to Opera Star is Marcella Detroit - love her from her short-hair days in Shakespears Sister


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It must give confidence to other amputees. So, soes someone leave tonight? Might be Sharron.
> 
> BTW, my vote of Popstar to Opera Star is Marcella Detroit - love her from her short-hair days in Shakespears Sister



yes one will go if nto her then sunitta for me


----------



## HelenP

Hello! *waves !!  Another Reality show, another appearance from me, lol, I'm so easily pleased!!  And DOI is one of my faves (along with American Idol, also starting this week, and Hell's Kitchen USA, also starting this week.  I am in Reality TV Heaven !!)

Anyway...................

I agree that Heather Mills is brave etc etc, but NO WAY did she deserve a 4 for that uninspiring dance.   I hope she's not gonna get special treatment cos of her disability, that'll just get my back up every week.

Tana Ramsay and Sharon Davies for bottom two, (maybe also because they don't have particularly high profiles??) I think - I've heard that Emily wasn't all that, but I missed her, so can't judge on that.

There seems to be more oldies on this year than in previous series........ and no totty amongst the celebs for us ladies - thank heavens for Daniel, Matt and Andrei, the pros !! 

xx


----------



## Steff

noooo gary lucy from the bill and hollyoaks is hottt


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> noooo gary lucy from the bill and hollyoaks is hottt



Lol, I've never liked him, soz, but I can see how he appeals.........

xx


----------



## HelenP

PS  I love how, out of that long post, you've picked out the bit about the totty, lol 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> PS  I love how, out of that long post, you've picked out the bit about the totty, lol
> 
> xx



Of course lol xx


----------



## Steff

Away in the bath daft Q will someone post the results of the skate off 



Cheers X


----------



## HelenP

Lol, I'm off to watch Being Human, so will miss the results, and try to catch a repeat tomorrow (there's BOUND to be one on ITV2 sometime).

Nightnight.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I reckon they were bigging Mucca up because she's generally unpopular with the public


----------



## Steff

oooh well caught it and I was right with bottom 2 .


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Steff2010 said:


> oooh well caught it and I was right with bottom 2 .



oo who got voted out ???

was to busy watching big brother lol


----------



## Steff

litto-miss-loz said:


> oo who got voted out ???
> 
> was to busy watching big brother lol



sunitta , sharon davies was other one in dance off but won 4 votes to 1


----------



## Northerner

Sinnita cocked up her lift and tore his pants!


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Northerner said:


> Sinnita cocked up her lift and tore his pants!



:O i missed that! 

i didnt expect her to go tbh


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> and tore his pants!



i always miss the best bits


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> i always miss the best bits



Lucky for him, she did too!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Lucky for him, she did too!



PMSL very good N.


----------



## Gemma444

I missed it, will watch it tomorrow on the net or something, was it any good? 

Me and jack were playing on that wii just dance, anyone tried it?


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Gemma444 said:


> I missed it, will watch it tomorrow on the net or something, was it any good?
> 
> Me and jack were playing on that wii just dance, anyone tried it?



i so want the wii, love it !!!


----------



## Gemma444

litto-miss-loz said:


> i so want the wii, love it !!!



It was really good fun, want to play it all the time now. The MC Hammer dance is the best haha x


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Gemma444 said:


> It was really good fun, want to play it all the time now. The MC Hammer dance is the best haha x



haha sounds fab!


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, poor Sinitta, I couldn't see any repeats of the Skate Off show, so watched the DOI bit on This Morning today.  

I don't blame Sinitta at ALL for feelign aggrieved at being voted off - she said that after tons of practice they just couldn't get the frog lift right, and it was agreed they could drop it.  So they spent the next 3 days practising the routine with a different lift instead, and they nailed it EVERY time.  

Then the day before the live show, they were told they had to put the frog lift back in.  So, not only did they have to include a lift they had trouble with, they'd missed out on 3 days of practising it.  Okay, I know they managed it in the main show, but I think that was more by luck than judgement.

Hardly fair.

On the flip side, Jason Gardner (I LOVE him, lol) did say on TM that Sinitta came out for the skate off 'already defeated', whereas Sharon came out with spirits lifted and determined to do better, and that swayed the judges as much as the botched lift.

Hope there's less controversy with the boys (haha, half of 'em can hardly be referred to as 'boys' !!) next week.

xx


----------



## Steff

Well im going to take a wild guess and say Mikey and Dr Hilary in bottom 2, without even seeing them skate lol


----------



## Steff

Well id love to now say after watching i will change mind coz mikey was good, bobby and dr hilary me thinks


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Well id love to now say after watching i will change mind coz mikey was good, bobby and dr hilary me thinks



I'll go along with that Steff. Mikey was very good. What I really dilike about this programme - and other ITV reality type shows - is the manic screaming from the audience, I have to keep turning the volume down. I think the guys did better than the girls did last week - male winner this year.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'll go along with that Steff. Mikey was very good. What I really dilike about this programme - and other ITV reality type shows - is the manic screaming from the audience, I have to keep turning the volume down. I think the guys did better than the girls did last week - male winner this year.



Yeah and whenever jason speaks they boo like kids. Very annoying i agree with you i think kiaren and danny show real potential


----------



## Steff

Well you got the Saturdays to enjoy now Northe


----------



## HelenP

Missed most of it, through having to go out, but of the 3 I saw, I thought Mikey was quite good, and Kieron wasn't okay.  I dread to think how awful Dr. Hilary and Bobby Davro were!!

When I came back in and turned DOI on, I thought someone had been in and Tango'd my telly !!  

xx


----------



## Steff

PMSL helen ...


----------



## HelenP

OMG Dr. Hilary is through!! 

Can't believe that either Gary or Mikey is in the bottom 2 !!  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> OMG Dr. Hilary is through!!
> 
> Can't believe that either Gary or Mikey is in the bottom 2 !!
> 
> xx



wELL THIS WILL END UP GETING LIKE X FACTOR ANYWAYS , THEY WILL ALWAYS BE SOME ONE THAT GOES THROUGH WE ALL THOUGHT WAS RUBBISH


----------



## HelenP

I know there's no way of stopping these kind of things being a popularity contest, but I really really wish people would vote purely on the skills involved in whatever the show is!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I know there's no way of stopping these kind of things being a popularity contest, but I really really wish people would vote purely on the skills involved in whatever the show is!
> 
> xx



Here Here how annoying are the audience when phil is trying to says whos through


----------



## Steff

Just thought i would throw this stat in , every year a gal who has came out in pink has gone, so last week was sinitta, and the guys colour is green so gary aint looking good lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Well you got the Saturdays to enjoy now Northe



And very nice too! I like Frankie, cos she's got short hair... I reckon Bobby's for the chop!


----------



## HelenP

I don't believe it!!  On This Morning last week, when talking to Sinitta after she was given the boot, Holly Willoughby said it was 'the curse of the pink' - every season, the first girl voted out has been wearing pink.  And then she went on to say that with the boys, it's green.  Gary's wearing green, lol.  But SURELY Bobby D will go....................................... 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I don't believe it!!  On This Morning last week, when talking to Sinitta after she was given the boot, Holly Willoughby said it was 'the curse of the pink' - every season, the first girl voted out has been wearing pink.  And then she went on to say that with the boys, it's green.  Gary's wearing green, lol.  But SURELY Bobby D will go.......................................
> 
> xx



SNAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP I JUST SAID THAT LOL er im shouting sowwi


----------



## HelenP

Ooops, just read that you've posted the same thing, Steff !!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Lol, our posts keep crossing, Steff !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

The Curse has been broken, lol

xx


----------



## Northerner

Dr Hilary will go next week, I reckon, which will be a shame as his partner is very pretty!


----------



## Steff

Yes well that was the right choice he was ok for a laugh but as for skating my dad could of got around better


----------



## Sugarbum

I missed the whole thing except turning on to see bobby leave!

Oh well, I think they repeat it sometime mid-week....


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> I missed the whole thing except turning on to see bobby leave!
> 
> Oh well, I think they repeat it sometime mid-week....



You missed Jeremy Sheffield in his pants then...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You missed Jeremy Sheffield in his pants then...



I think he looks old, i prefer gary


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> I missed the whole thing except turning on to see bobby leave!
> 
> Oh well, I think they repeat it sometime mid-week....



If it's the same as this week, no repeat until next Friday,   and then again on Saturday!!  

xx


----------



## HelenP

I'm SOOO Glad they didn't opt to keep Bobby in in the hope that he would be this year's Todd Carty - he really got on my pip last year, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

Its ready to watch online at itv.com Lou just loaded up within a minute.


----------



## Steff

Well tonights episode is on for 2 and half hours woooo, im looking forward to the added element this week but goodness me i might get sickened off after an hour lol x


----------



## HelenP

Lol, are you still awake, Steff??

So far, 9 have skated, and at the moment, I'm soooo hoping it's goodbye Dr. Hilary !!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, are you still awake, Steff??
> 
> So far, 9 have skated, and at the moment, I'm soooo hoping it's goodbye Dr. Hilary !!
> 
> xx



I knw im losing the will hun , so far i would agree with that and sharon not far behind , im impressed still with hayley x


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Lol, are you still awake, Steff??
> 
> So far, 9 have skated, and at the moment, I'm soooo hoping it's goodbye Dr. Hilary !!
> 
> xx



I watched it for a bit then decided to record it so that I can FF through the adverts and shouty bits!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I watched it for a bit then decided to record it so that I can FF through the adverts and shouty bits!



Wont be alot more to watch then Northerner


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Wont be alot more to watch then Northerner



Indeed! They could fit it into half and hour!


----------



## Steff

Well for me the best tonight was between Daniella especially when she was injured and Kieron was good

The bottom 2 are deservedly there as well niether where great , Dr Hilary nearly  went over


----------



## HelenP

Would like the bottom two to be Dr. Hilary and Jeremy Sheffield, with Dr. H (marginally) to go.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Hiya all,

I missed the begining but some of them were shocking werent they?? I wont be voting on this series!

No idea what his name is but I think the emerdale guy was best x


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I missed the begining but some of them were shocking werent they?? I wont be voting on this series!
> 
> No idea what his name is but I think the emerdale guy was best x



Theres a gal from emmerdale that used to be in it but no guy, theres a gut called danny that was in corrie or a lad called kiaron from hollyoaks


----------



## Sugarbum

oh! I thought he was emerdale! Perhaps he is Corrie then. I dont watch any of these soaps. He was wearing red and had a good pair of guns x


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> oh! I thought he was emerdale! Perhaps he is Corrie then. I dont watch any of these soaps. He was wearing red and had a good pair of guns x



PMSL its danny from corry, Lou your supposed to be watching there skating skills


----------



## Steff

grr Dr Hilary was saved, knew he would turn into jedward type contestant lol


----------



## Steff

Well out of jez and sharon the right one went.Im sad  his partner is going she is a geordie hehe


----------



## HelenP

Yep, definitely the right one went.  At least Sharon was a little improved from her first week, hope they give her a better costume next week !!

Jeremy was dead boring, but I LOVED his partners dress!!

Agree Lou, Danny and his guns were quite impressive, lol.

xx


----------



## Donald

70's night glam and all that glitter should be fun


----------



## Sugarbum

Evening all! 

Im in from a weekend at work and embedded in my armchair to enjoy tonights DOA!

Oh poor Tana. Yes, Id definately stick to having Gordons 5th baby too....who needs ice skating when you are that lucky?

Sigh.


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Im in from a weekend at work and embedded in my armchair to enjoy tonights DOA!...



Doesn't DOA mean 'Dead on Arrival?

I just wish they would distill this programme into about 45 mins. I hate all the shouty nonsense in between! Why is it that PS can't just talk at a normal volume?


----------



## Sugarbum

OOOOOOOPS!!! Nursing error! 

I didnt have you down as a fan Northener?!


----------



## Sugarbum

Daniella did well didnt she? I feel sorry for her someone shouted out a name before she started dancing- how mean.

I think she did really well!


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Daniella did well didnt she? I feel sorry for her someone shouted out a name before she started dancing- how mean.



I didn't hear that, that's just nasty.  One thing I don't like about these shows (even though I'm addicted to most of them!) is the baying audience, it's so unnecessary, what does it add?

I thought tonight's show was a tad lacklustre, despite all the glitz.  2 or 3 decent skates, but the rest of them - meh.

Also, I thought, once all the others had skated, poor Kieron's routine didn't seem so bad after all.  It's unfair of Jason to comment on him being skinny, that's not what he's supposed to be judged on!!  

Oh and one more thing, funny how Danny's routine didn't seem so great when he had his arms covered up, lol.

Two things I'd like though 

1) for Heather Mills to stop going on about her flamin' leg.  yes, we KNOW she's got a false leg, we KNOW it's more difficult for her to skate because of it and we KNOW how brave she is etc etc.  But DON'T keep on about it PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAASE !!  (okay, maybe I'm just a horrible person!)

2) for them to give Sharon Davies a bottom half to her costume.  Just cos she was an olympic swimmer, why do her outfits have to resemble a swimming costume?  I just find it a tad irritating!  (okay, maybe I'm just an irritable person!) lol.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Hahahaaaaa!!!! Yes I was saying the same about Sharon, she is so tall, a skirt or something would make her look feminine. Why on earth must she live her life in a swimsuit???

The crowd are very pantomime arent they? It reminds me of gladiator geering and heckling! I dont like it in this kind of thing. I think these kinds of programs encourage children to speak very disrespectfully to each other.....I still watch though!

Keiron was really alright I thought as well!

Tana and Heather for a skate off???


----------



## Donald

Tana is out I liked Hayley


----------



## Sugarbum

Tana is a lovely person it would seem, shame to see her go but she wasnt as good as some of the rest.

Who on eart is voting for Dr Hillary?!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Tana is a lovely person it would seem, shame to see her go but she wasnt as good as some of the rest.
> 
> Who on eart is voting for Dr Hillary?!



my nan....


----------



## HelenP

Dr. Hilary is supposedly the housewives' favourite.  HAH!  I hate when they lump us housewives into a big boring middleaged mass!!  It's the same when it's Mother's day - they bring out CD's full of slow mushy middle of the road popsongs aimed especially at us - EEYUK!!  I'd DIE if my kids bought me one of those, lol.  I dont' fit into that pigeon hole!!

I thought Tana should be the one to go but OH BOY!!  Her tummy is so FLAT for someone who's had 4 children, I'm SO jealous!!

What's the betting next week Danny has the guns on display again?? 

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Helen that is EXACTLY what i was thinking! We really should arrange a night in and watch it together!

Tana is absolutely stunning, she has the most amazing figure. Its simply unbelievable she has had 4 children!

 am quite irritated by Dr Hillary. GMTV crowd tend to do well in whatever they enter in though so I guess it is a massive telephone voting crowd.

I dont fancy Dr Hillary at all......!


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Helen that is EXACTLY what i was thinking! We really should arrange a night in and watch it together!



Heehee, or do what my sister and I do - spend the whole show texting back and forth with a critique of each performance - or should I say sarcastic/comic/slating comments lol - Virgin mobile makes a fortune out of us when DOI or XF or AI etc is on, lol.  

xx


----------



## Steff

please get dr hilary OUT


----------



## Steff

GRRR he has gone and made it through please dont say kieron or mikey in skate off


----------



## Sugarbum

Hiya, I was watching it down the gym but I am home for the results!

Mikey to stay in!


----------



## Steff

Well done 

god kieron will stay over heather


----------



## Sugarbum

Keiron to stay!


----------



## Steff

Yes she has done great to last that long , but Kieron was better


----------



## Sugarbum

I enjoyed Keirons routine, so I am glad he stayed. I thought she did very well though. Plus I think matt is one of the more fanciable professionals so Im sorry to see them go!


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> I enjoyed Keirons routine, so I am glad he stayed. I thought she did very well though. Plus I think matt is one of the more fanciable professionals so Im sorry to see them go!



Yep.  Yep.  And finally............ yep!!

SURELY Dr. Stiff-as-a-board-and-no-discernable-personality Jones has GOT to go next week.  SURELY?????????

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yep.  Yep.  And finally............ yep!!
> 
> SURELY Dr. Stiff-as-a-board-and-no-discernable-personality Jones has GOT to go next week.  SURELY?????????
> 
> xx



LOL love it Helen, if it aint him then it willbe that blonde whos name i dont know the young girl about 20.


----------



## HelenP

Emily Atak?  I quite like her, although she's not really tht good.  Maybe it's just cos I love "The Inbetweeners" !! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Emily Atak?  I quite like her, although she's not really tht good.  Maybe it's just cos I love "The Inbetweeners" !!
> 
> xx



Never watched that show but she seems not to be very good, well i am going to tip for males i'll say gary and for fems tight one between daniella and hayley for the final.


----------



## Steff

Emily and Dr Hilary in skate off but ill be wrong lol

Tonight Hayley as ever was great and the biggest improvement was Sharon i think.


----------



## HelenP

Hayley and Dan were by far and away the best tonight, Dr. Hilary and Emily the worst, closely followed by Sharron (did she used to be a swimmer by any chance?? ).  Sorry, but I thought Jason was spot on when he said that she skates like a robot.

But pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase let it be Dr. Hilary going tonight.  Emily's not that great, but at least she has the potential for improvement, whereas I think Dr. Hilary's gone as far as he possibly can and will not get better if the contest went on for another 5 years!!

IMO, of course.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Hayley and Dan were by far and away the best tonight, Dr. Hilary and Emily the worst, closely followed by Sharron (did she used to be a swimmer by any chance?? ).  Sorry, but I thought Jason was spot on when he said that she skates like a robot.
> 
> But pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase let it be Dr. Hilary going tonight.  Emily's not that great, but at least she has the potential for improvement, whereas I think Dr. Hilary's gone as far as he possibly can and will not get better if the contest went on for another 5 years!!
> 
> IMO, of course.
> 
> xx



Emily's a lot easier on the eyes too! Actually, I haven't watched it tonight. I know it's an incredibly difficult thing to master, but unless you're pretty good it just looks poor. With the ordinary dancing, like on strictly, you get some duffers, but generally they can produce something that actually looks quite accomplished. Plus, I hate the way Pip is always having to SHOUT above the noise of the crowd!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hayley and Dan were by far and away the best tonight, Dr. Hilary and Emily the worst, closely followed by Sharron (did she used to be a swimmer by any chance?? ).  Sorry, but I thought Jason was spot on when he said that she skates like a robot.
> 
> But pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase let it be Dr. Hilary going tonight.  Emily's not that great, but at least she has the potential for improvement, whereas I think Dr. Hilary's gone as far as he possibly can and will not get better if the contest went on for another 5 years!!
> 
> IMO, of course.
> 
> xx



I'll agree to disagree Helen I think Sharon did ok tonight better then her past performances.


----------



## HelenP

Yeah, even I'D rather look at Emily than Dr. Dull !!  

Tonight was, with a couple of exceptions, pretty boring.

Oh Northe, I bet you'd have enjoyed watching Kieron tonight - or should I say Kieron's partner................. quite a revealing dress, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Yeah, even I'D rather look at Emily than Dr. Dull !!
> 
> Tonight was, with a couple of exceptions, pretty boring.
> 
> Oh Northe, I bet you'd have enjoyed watching Kieron tonight - or should I say Kieron's partner................. quite a revealing dress, lol.
> 
> xx



Kieron usually looks like more of a girl than his partner! I think the problem is that they have too many people in the show at the start to try and spin it out. They should have the frst week - maybe two - where they just weed out the rubbish people from the start, then develop the ones with real aptitude. I've done the same with this show every year - start watching, get bored, then tune in to the final to see who wins. Have to say, Ray Quinn was BRILLIANT! 

Anyway, the real thing is on now 0 Winter Olympics! Send Dr Hilary down the bobsleigh run on a tin tray!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Kieron usually looks like more of a girl than his partner! I think the problem is that they have too many people in the show at the start to try and spin it out. They should have the frst week - maybe two - where they just weed out the rubbish people from the start, then develop the ones with real aptitude. I've done the same with this show every year - start watching, get bored, then tune in to the final to see who wins. Have to say, Ray Quinn was BRILLIANT!
> 
> Anyway, the real thing is on now 0 Winter Olympics! Send Dr Hilary down the bobsleigh run on a tin tray!



yea it is brill i have watched that most nights Northe, was such a shame on the first day that guy died , but they continued on like real stars


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> yea it is brill i have watched that most nights Northe, was such a shame on the first day that guy died , but they continued on like real stars



It's dangerous, unfortunately accidents happen - the bloke had been down the run 26 times, you wouldn't get me down there once intentionally! Quite glad the men's downhill got postponed - meant it didn't clash with So You Think You Can Dance!


----------



## Steff

Oh well knew id be wrong lmao.Thats one half of my predicted skate off through

i got a feeling that Daniel skated with Gaynor Faye when she won, he has a knack with the northern women haha cause i think they will win this year..


----------



## Northerner

Dr Hilary is toast!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Dr Hilary is toast!



At last even if frankie fell to the floor and danny was thrown up in the air and did a double somersault backwards, they would still keep them in over the doc.


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO almost as much happiness as when jedward where voted out on x factor but not quite


now for gordon brown on piers morgon wooo living it up.


----------



## HelenP

Bye Dr. Hilary















xx


----------



## Steff

Anyone wanna tell me the required element and the theme 2night? only just switched onto daniella westbrook.



Helen where are you my lillte skater bud??


----------



## Steff

Where are you all have you deserted me lol

Well sharon and emily are in the skate off 2night, neither to me are that good but after seeing them tonight i think emily has improved more and sharon will go.


----------



## Donald

Sharron looked as if she knew it was going to be her when Phil was saying who was safe.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Sharron looked as if she knew it was going to be her when Phil was saying who was safe.



Yeah she did i doubt emily has much more life left mind you if she dont go next week i think the week after.


----------



## Donald

I would not be surprised if she did, at times she looks a bit stiff. I think either Gary or Hayley to win.


----------



## Steff

I'd add daniella to the contenders of winner tbh.


----------



## Donald

I'm not sure about Daniella but with this kind anything can happen.well sighing off for the night. TTFN as Jimmy young would say.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> I'm not sure about Daniella but with this kind anything can happen.well sighing off for the night. TTFN as Jimmy young would say.



Me to , TTFN


----------



## HelenP

I think it was definitely the right two in the skate-off, although I really didn't wanna lose either Pavel or Fred!!

I'm glad Sharron went though, there was something about her attitude from the beginning that I just didn't like.  But oh MAN, I'd kill for a body like that !!

Steff - not sure if you ever found out, but the required element this week was that the couples invent their own "innovative" opening and closing moves to their routines.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I think it was definitely the right two in the skate-off, although I really didn't wanna lose either Pavel or Fred!!
> 
> I'm glad Sharron went though, there was something about her attitude from the beginning that I just didn't like.  But oh MAN, I'd kill for a body like that !!
> 
> Steff - not sure if you ever found out, but the required element this week was that the couples invent their own "innovative" opening and closing moves to their routines.
> 
> xx



Thanks Helen i never did know but i do now i read the thread lol.Cant wait till next week Danny Young was on talking about his routine he said theres 2 amazing lifts this week he does to Frankie.


----------



## Steff

Well tonights show is getting off to a good stars, the lovely Katherine Jenkins is singing .I do hope this week that blonde piece gets kicked off (Emily)


----------



## Sugarbum

Steff2010 said:


> Well tonights show is getting off to a good stars, the lovely Katherine Jenkins is singing .I do hope this week that blonde piece gets kicked off (Emily)



I agree Steffy, I hope emily is the one for the boot this week. Poor Mikey didnt go well but he is one of faves for personality at least. Katherine Jenkins never disapoints!

GET EMILY OUT!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Go-on Daniella!  do good girl!


----------



## Sugarbum

No-one else tuned in tonight?

I thought Daniella was excellent as usual


----------



## Donald

yes Daniella did do well But can not wait for hayley.


----------



## Donald

Ah thrills and spills in training not so good


----------



## Northerner

Gah! I missed Katherine Jenkins? Grrrr! Lost interest in the interminable drudgery of the early rounds, I'm afraid...


----------



## Steff

I ended up wrestling with my son and forgot to watch pmsl


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Gah! I missed Katherine Jenkins? Grrrr! Lost interest in the interminable drudgery of the early rounds, I'm afraid...



YES! You missed Katherine Jenkins, she brill  Get your act together Alan!


----------



## HelenP

I'm a bit hit'n'miss with the show tonight, so much going on here!!

Fraid I had to mute Katharine Jenkins, it was going right through my one good ear!! 

Of the ones I've seen so far, no-one's thrilled me, but will be watching properly on the late repeat, hopefully, so will be better placed to comment after that!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I'm a bit hit'n'miss with the show tonight, so much going on here!!
> 
> Fraid I had to mute Katharine Jenkins, it was going right through my one good ear!!
> 
> Of the ones I've seen so far, no-one's thrilled me, but will be watching properly on the late repeat, hopefully, so will be better placed to comment after that!
> 
> xx


I cant say im fussed either way if i missed a few episodes of this it aint quite as entertaining as the x factor.


----------



## Steff

Whats the betting danny gets a 17 lol, gawd whats with the song choice ZzZZZzZzZzZz.


----------



## Sugarbum

I liked his solo jump! The rest was boring though. Whats he famous for? Is he in Emmerdale??


----------



## Steff

He was Warren balwin in corry.danny baldwins son (bradley walsh)


----------



## Sugarbum

oh! I only watch hollyoaks sometimes, I should learn my soaps for things like this!

Hayley was good but I dont like the stage-school face thing she does. And the commentary about it leading them into a partnership walking down the ailse.....errrm I DONT think so!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> oh! I only watch hollyoaks sometimes, I should learn my soaps for things like this!
> 
> Hayley was good but I dont like the stage-school face thing she does. And the commentary about it leading them into a partnership walking down the ailse.....errrm I DONT think so!




Pressue seemed to be showing on the golden girl tonight like.I do hope Gary does alot of bending over , (Stephanie you nawty gal calm down)


----------



## Steff

Well I never how the eck has Daniella ended up there, ones things for sure I know who Jason will be kicking off.


----------



## Tezzz

I just wish I could ice skate....


----------



## Steff

Ahh thats better Emily has gone, Mind you Daniella made bad mistakes .Poor lady on the ice panel is crying


----------



## Sugarbum

I know, i wonder what that was about?

Glad Daniella stayed in, she is amazing.


----------



## Northerner

Cheryl Kerl:

'Hei, Ah've just watched tha ice skatin thing. It's keinda a bit leik 'Strictlee Come Dancin' except it's a lerda old rubbish.'


----------



## Steff

Helen have i missed much in the first 45 minutes , I have  been stuck with the delights of spongebob squarepants.


----------



## Sugarbum

Steff2010 said:


> Helen have i missed much in the first 45 minutes , I have  been stuck with the delights of spongebob squarepants.



Its not particually exciting steff but hey, I still watch it anyway!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Its not particually exciting steff but hey, I still watch it anyway!



Just caught gary there he had a lil stumble.


----------



## HelenP

Well, Steff, you missed a topless Danny Young, doing a fab routine to the theme from Rocky.  I missed all of Daniella's section (song from Grease), thanks to dishing up dinner, and Mikey was a bit boring dancing to a boring Boyzone song.  Did you see Gary?  Thought he was pretty good, he actually WAS dancing on ice.  Shame about the spin going wrong.

xx


----------



## HelenP

But overall, I think the standard is quite a bit lower than in previous years.  As Jason said, it IS week 9 now.  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, Steff, you missed a topless Danny Young,
> 
> .................


 dam you spongebob grr


----------



## Sugarbum

OMG yes he should be topless every day! Jason was speachless!

Gary Lucy was brilliant I reckon, what on earth is Jason on about??


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> OMG yes he should be topless every day! Jason was speachless!
> 
> Gary Lucy was brilliant I reckon, what on earth is Jason on about??



Jason was born mardy hun, i just ignore him every week.


----------



## HelenP

Aww, I love Jason, lol, but he DOES seem to have a bee in his bonnet about Gary.

Steff, there's always youtube for topless Danny, lol, I'm sure it won't be long before it's on there!! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Aww, I love Jason, lol, but he DOES seem to have a bee in his bonnet about Gary.
> 
> Steff, there's always youtube for topless Danny, lol, I'm sure it won't be long before it's on there!!
> 
> xx



Thank you hun while o.h is away steff shall stray (only to danny though)


----------



## Steff

Gotta get me the pink coat kieron was wearing , thats sure to work in the bedroom  haha


----------



## HelenP

I didn't like Kieron's routine - I hate when they put so much acting into a routine - but I just can't help liking Kieron!

Lol at Steff in the pink mac in the bedroom - you COULD just try some lingerie, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I didn't like Kieron's routine - I hate when they put so much acting into a routine - but I just can't help liking Kieron!
> 
> Lol at Steff in the pink mac in the bedroom - you COULD just try some lingerie, lol.
> 
> xx



Gotta be enough to cover this butt of mine hun or no chance.


----------



## Steff

WOW WOW WOW and WOW that is totally amazing even the judges are standing to applaud.


----------



## HelenP

OMG, Hayley's routine was AMAZING!!!  6.0's across the board.  

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oh yeah, and  to Daniel's arms!! 

xx


----------



## Steff

Welll bye bye mikey i say unless he skates hi irish socks off.


----------



## Steff

wow that was the closest yet .


----------



## HelenP

Can you believe son rang for a lift home JUST as the results show started, and I've just got back in, so I missed the whole blimmin' thing! grrrrrr.  

However, I saw that it was, as I thought, Moikey and Daniella in the skate-off, with Moikey being voted off.  

Sadly, I don't think he ever fulfilled the potential he showed in the first week, although I DO think he's raised his profile somewhat, from being known as 'the other one' in Boyzone!  Bless'im.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

MOIKEY has gone!!!! Oh no!


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Can you believe son rang for a lift home JUST as the results show started, and I've just got back in, so I missed the whole blimmin' thing! grrrrrr.
> 
> However, I saw that it was, as I thought, Moikey and Daniella in the skate-off, with Moikey being voted off.
> 
> Sadly, I don't think he ever fulfilled the potential he showed in the first week, although I DO think he's raised his profile somewhat, from being known as 'the other one' in Boyzone!  Bless'im.
> 
> xx



Very well said r.e last paragraph i wholeheartedly agree. x


----------



## Donald

Oh Dear oh Dear Oh Dear is someone unhappy what next


http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/162526-jason-gardiner-claims-judges-have-favourites/


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Oh Dear oh Dear Oh Dear is someone unhappy what next
> 
> 
> http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/162526-jason-gardiner-claims-judges-have-favourites/



Toys out of pram time again!


----------



## Donald

Heehee definitely just a little strop


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Heehee definitely just a little strop



Guess Jason would not be Jason if he did not have the odd hissy fit.


----------



## Donald

true how true, When I read it I was thinking right here we go powder puff's at dawn.


----------



## Steff

lolol donald

I have just seen nikcy and karen talking on this morning it is props week this week cant wait that usually throws up some funny moments, i cant believe it is the 1/4 finals already.


----------



## HelenP

Lol, I can't help liking Jason, he does make me laugh!

Tbh, Mikey's schedule is so busy at the moment, I think he'd have found it really difficult to fit in learning a new routine and training this week, so in a way, if he'd have stayed over Daniella it would have been a BIT of a waste, and Daniella does have a tad more potential IMO, even though she wasn't great this week.  

I KNOW that's not the way they should look at it, and they always say they will judge only on the skate off performance, but I don't think that's always the case and I think Mikey was happy to leave last week ...........

Can't believe there's only 3 weeks to go, this series has whizzed by.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP;110065

Can't believe there's only 3 weeks to go said:
			
		

> woo we are in zync helen i just said the same thing there.


----------



## HelenP

Ooh, we posted at same time Steff.  Props week??  OMG, They're SO not all ready for props!!!  Should be amusing............ 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> woo we are in zync helen i just said the same thing there.



 

xx
(hate it when it says your message is too short please lengthen it to at least 10 characters.  I dont' want to SAY anything else, lol )


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> xx
> (hate it when it says your message is too short please lengthen it to at least 10 characters.  I dont' want to SAY anything else, lol )



LMAO twins or what haha, I know what your saying about them not being ready , I am just imgining what dr hilary would of been like with a prop


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> LMAO twins or what haha, I know what your saying about them not being ready , I am just imgining what dr hilary would of been like with a prop



Maybe a zimmer might've come in handy as a prop for Dr. H !!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Maybe a zimmer might've come in handy as a prop for Dr. H !!
> 
> xx



lol well i just hope hayley dont dissapoint im voting this weekend , thought id be daring lol.


----------



## Donald

Props it should fun and it has been a quick series time has flown. Dr H with a zimmer frame on ice that would be worth tuning for


----------



## Steff

Well looking forward to tonights prop week.


----------



## Steff

helen ?? lou? have you deserted me 2night lol, wlel my fave was danniella by a long chalk and hayley was weak tonight.


----------



## Steff

Well this is a tough one , in the skate off is kieron and brianne and danny and frankie.I really dont know which one the judges will go with but ill take a punt on danny staying and kieron going.


----------



## Donald

very quiet in here tonight


----------



## Steff

oh well i might of just got that one wrong he just made a mistake oopsss


----------



## Steff

yup ive kept it alive hehe, sure i got that wrong tonight but was not obviously expecting danny to make the mess up , well the semis next week and if danniella keeps performing the way she did tonight hayley will have a real cat fight on her hands.


----------



## Donald

Danny goes and kieron stays  it was a very tough call tonight


----------



## Northerner

Donald said:


> Danny goes and kieron stays  it was a very tough call tonight



Haven't watched for ages, so I'm very surprised to hear that Kieron is still in!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Haven't watched for ages, so I'm very surprised to hear that Kieron is still in!



he is brill these days


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> yup ive kept it alive hehe, sure i got that wrong tonight but was not obviously expecting danny to make the mess up , well the semis next week and if danniella keeps performing the way she did tonight hayley will have a real cat fight on her hands.



it could go all the way with these two pity about Danny


----------



## HelenP

Awww, Sorry Steff, I wasn't at my computer tonight, as I watched DOI upstairs, and then I watched What Katie did Next  and then fell asleep, lol, but just woke up as they were showing Danny's 'best bits' (ooerrr missus!!) after he was voted off the series. 

Funnily enough, I did text my sister earlier to say I BET Danny's in the skate off because a) he's got his arms covered up this week, and b) he's got a horrible costume that makes him look ridiculous. 

A few weeks ago I wouldn't have believed that Kieron would've been kept in over Danny, but I honestly believe that Kieron has come on in leaps and bounds over the past few shows, and also his confidence has grown too.

Next week it'll be Kieron or Gary for the chop - and actually, I can't imagine either of them being much cop at the 'flying', assuming they're doing it again this year.

Daniella was fab this week, and totally deserved to be at the top of the leaderboard.  However, to me, it did look like her partner banged her down quite heavily after that spin off the chair thing at the end of their routine, I'm surprised none of the judges mentioned it!!

Overall, I thought they all did really well with their props - SO much better than I expected.

Over and out! 

xx


----------



## Steff

Gary to go tonight and i aint even seen anyone skate yet lol  x


----------



## Steff

on my own again tonight then tut lol, the song choice for daniella aint helping her


----------



## HelenP

Here's my thoughts - 

Hayley - totally missed her performance as I was in the kitchen!

Gary - he wasn't awful, but didn't find him that exciting to watch.

Daniella - funny you should say that, Steff, cos I texted my sis saying I thought the song and the lovely costume helped her out!!  I quite enjoyed watching her performance, but I don't think she flooooooooows over the ice.  She also made me a bit cross at the end, saying "I'm not a natural skater" - which of them is?? 

Kieron - he always brings out the 'awww factor' in me!  Considering how rubbish he was at the beginning of the series, I think he's definitely the most improved and I'm actually quite shocked that he's made it this far!  But anyway, onto tonight's routine - I thought the choreography for his solo part was quite horrible and Jason was right, it WAS ugly.  He did manage to pull off all the lifts etc that he had, but I felt he didn't do any of them with any 'oomph'.

I like both the guys and I think it's a shame that one of them will go tonight.  I'd rather Daniella went, tbh, but on the other hand I'm pretty sure that NONE of them would've been good enough to be in the final in previous series.

xx


----------



## Steff

snap with hayley was in the kitchen as well lol, i guess me saying gary will have jinxed it now cause i thought kieron was rubbish .


----------



## Donald

I don't think much of the show tonight I feel that they are trying to pad out the show.Hayley seemed to flow better maybe I'm biased. the rest did not do Anything for me tonight


----------



## HelenP

Well, these are the two I'd have predicted for the skate off.  Daniella will stay, obviously, but I don't think she's as popular with the public as she is with the judges.  

Lol, wonder who Jason will vote off.  He does seem to have a bee in his bonnet about poor Gary, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

oh i missed it !!

jus catching it 

ooooohhh all down to robin


ouch i was wrong  and so was Helen xx haha!!!


----------



## HelenP

Oh!  Emm!  GEEEEE!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Donald

*Gary says danceing on ice routine hurt his man bits*

oh err Misses this weeks required element leaves Gary a litter tender





http://email.stv.tv/a/hBLqc4DBhMxDvB8GlnwCa1VoS95/entgary


----------



## Donald

has been told he will be wearing a jeweled thong in the final under his pants


http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/165679-kieron-richardson-plans-to-whip-his-pants-off-on-doi-final/


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> has been told he will be wearing a jeweled thong in the final under his pants
> 
> 
> http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/165679-kieron-richardson-plans-to-whip-his-pants-off-on-doi-final/



ooooh excellent front row seat for me


----------



## Donald

anybody else want a front row reserved seat


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> anybody else want a front row reserved seat



looks like me and you donald xx lol


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> ooooh excellent front row seat for me



well steff I wander if he will .and your front row seat is ready and waiting.


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> looks like me and you donald xx lol



I'm sure the  others Will be about too and plenty seats next to the ice


----------



## Steff

Helen and Donald i invite you to the dancing on ice grand final, cold beers and wine will be served from 6.30pm onwards  pull up a seat in the front row and enjoy the viewing


----------



## HelenP

Lol, I accept your invitation Steff, and will be there, front row, with me Diet Cherry Coke!!

I'm cooking dinner at lunchtime today so I won't have to miss a minute of it by being in the kitchen.

It might just feel a tad flat for me today though, cos usually my sister and I are texting each other furiously all the way through it with little comments etc, but she's on bloomin' holiday this week!!

Don't care who wins, tbh, so can just sit back and relax and enjoy the show!  I have a feeling poor Kieran won't get to do the Bolero though, bless'im.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, I accept your invitation Steff, and will be there, front row, with me Diet Cherry Coke!!
> 
> I'm cooking dinner at lunchtime today so I won't have to miss a minute of it by being in the kitchen.
> 
> It might just feel a tad flat for me today though, cos usually my sister and I are texting each other furiously all the way through it with little comments etc, but she's on bloomin' holiday this week!!
> 
> Don't care who wins, tbh, so can just sit back and relax and enjoy the show!  I have a feeling poor Kieran won't get to do the Bolero though, bless'im.
> 
> xx



Ditto i dont really care but i agree he will fall at the final hurdle, i will join you with a diet coke and hope Donald will partake in some beer as i will have bought them for nothing.


----------



## Donald

Yes Ladies I'll be there thanks steff I will partake in some beer It will go down a treat. After the last few weeks with all the good & Bad  performances it should be a good show.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> Yes Ladies I'll be there thanks steff I will partake in some beer It will go down a treat. After the last few weeks with all the good & Bad  performances it should be a good show.



Excellent Donald we will give the wine to the winner then .


----------



## HelenP

Let's hope Lou's not working and she can make it too. 

xx


----------



## Donald

Excellent Will clear the decks ready for the start so I do not miss any of it.Hope Lou can make it


----------



## Steff

Well gals and guy hope your enjoying the show so far it is brill, nevermind the dancing i want emma buntons eyelashes pmsl xxx


----------



## Sugarbum

what is with Hayley? she is starting to annoy me.......its the stage school smile.....


----------



## HelenP

Thoughts so far:

Torvill and Dean's new Bolero - absolutely stunning and breathtakingly beautiful.

Kieron's flying - not as awkward as I'd imagined it might be, good on him.  (poor Brianne, having to try and manoevre lanky ol' Kieron around, lol)

Hayley's flying - tbh, I was a bit disappointed, and I'm very surprised she got so many 6.0's, especially as their signature tandem move came over as a bit clumsy, especially the 'transition' (ooooh, get me, lol) into it.

To be continued............................ 

xx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> what is with Hayley? she is starting to annoy me.......its the stage school smile.....



oooh no not on the final night cant we have happppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

Is this programme still going on??


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Torvill and Dean's new Bolero - absolutely stunning and breathtakingly beautiful.
> 
> Kieron's flying - not as awkward as I'd imagined it might be, good on him.  (poor Brianne, having to try and manoevre lanky ol' Kieron around, lol)
> 
> Hayley's flying - tbh, I was a bit disappointed, and I'm very surprised she got so many 6.0's, especially as their signature tandem move came over as a bit clumsy, especially the 'transition' (ooooh, get me, lol) into it.
> 
> To be continued............................
> 
> xx



Apparently my sources on the sly tell me she has got 72% of the winning vote.


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Is this programme still going on??



Drink through it Rossi, you'll be fine


----------



## Steff

Theres always an off button on the remote


----------



## rossi_mac

I shall try! How many weeks do I have to drink for now??


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I shall try! How many weeks do I have to drink for now??



about another 2 hrs it is the final 2night


----------



## Steff

Hmm takes more then a guy handing from a peice of string going upside to impress me  bahhh get off gary your roooobish!


----------



## rossi_mac

Steff2010 said:


> about another 2 hrs it is the final 2night



Cheers Steff thats the best news I've had all day!

Right I'm off for 2 hours!


----------



## HelenP

Awww, poor Gary, his routine was a tad dull.  Jason hit the nail on the head - not enough variation.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Awww, poor Gary, his routine was a tad dull.  Jason hit the nail on the head - not enough variation.
> 
> xx



thanks helen that routine might of gave K a better chance.


----------



## HelenP

Three random observations.......

Kieron - awwww, he 'flew' to one of my most favourite songs of all time (Elbow)

Gary - good or bad, he'll be helped immensely voting-wise by Jason's bad comments, that'll make the public vote for him to spite Jason

Hayley - has an automatic advantage by dancing with Dan - he's the public's most popular male pro skater, all the ladeez vote for him whoever he's with, lol.

All imo, of course 

Okay, on to round two.........

xx


----------



## HelenP

Bless Kieron, I was shouting "ARMS, Kieron, ARMS" all through that, lol.

I'm sure Brianne in stockings and suspenders will help their marks, lol

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Great isnt he?


----------



## Steff

yesss hayls iz doing my best performance loved jaiho.


----------



## Steff

hmm maybe the sycnic in me thinks they only picked that as they knew 6.0 across the board where guarenteed.


----------



## HelenP

Another faultless Jai-ho performance.  Apart from it being a brill performance to watch, their timings were absolutely spot on.  

That's gonna go down an absolute storm on the tour.  I went to the tour a couple of years ago, and when the skaters came out to do the most popular routines from the series, the audience went wild, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> hmm maybe the sycnic in me thinks they only picked that as they knew 6.0 across the board where guarenteed.



But that's what it's all about, lol, it IS a competition after all !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Well, I personally think Kieron has beaten Gary in both rounds so far, and wouldn't be at all surprised at a Hayley vs Kieron final !!  

Fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, I personally think Kieron has beaten Gary in both rounds so far, and wouldn't be at all surprised at a Hayley vs Kieron final !!
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> xx



Agreed i do think Kieron has made the biggest transition , and i do hope it is and K and H final x


----------



## HelenP

YESSSSSSS, Jason, Gary "Milking the kid card" - much as I like Gary, I'm sick of hearing about his little girl every week.  I refuse to be emotionally blackmailed!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> YESSSSSSS, Jason, Gary "Milking the kid card" - much as I like Gary, I'm sick of hearing about his little girl every week.  I refuse to be emotionally blackmailed!!
> 
> xx



lolol you go girl,hope your sis has this recording while she is away, how dare she plan a hol while this final is on hehe xx


----------



## Steff

Helen have you entered for ticks?

lol ill come along hehe


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, I'm gonna go in for the comp on itv.com, lol.  No chance of winning if you take the 'free entry' route, I suspect, but hey ho.......

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, lol, two minds with but a single thought!!

Why don't you enter Steff - surely it be more convenient to go to a venue near you, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

blimey i had forgotten sunita had even been on the show


grr they love dragging it out


----------



## Steff

oOoOo It was like waiting for the winning lottery number haha, well knew it would be hayley doh! nevermind poor kieron he was robbed!!!

cant believe this is on till 10 though


----------



## HelenP

Awww, poor Kieron.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Awww, poor Kieron.
> 
> xx



well I think we all know who the winner is going to be lol, like we didnt 4 weeks ago.Whats the plan to keep this going till 10 then ? grr


----------



## Sugarbum

This is insaine......


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> This is insaine......



nevermind we will see kierons balero on the dvd, jeez thanks phil that makes him feel so great!


----------



## HelenP

Aww, I feel quite choked!!

I'm hoping there's gonna be some kinda skating exhibition, maybe with all the pros from the series, to drag it out....erm, I mean keep it going.... til 10.0 pm.

xx


----------



## Steff

grr how annoying after all the trouble we have had lately wth no hot water in bathroom since thurs, i want to get my first hot bath in days but i dont want to miss this lol


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, this is weird.............. I've just entered the competition online, and you know you have to type those random words sometimes when you enter a comp - well one of the random words was the name of the Agency I work for !!  Wonder if that's a sign, lol.

xx


----------



## Donald

for me it was hard to choose between Gary & Kieron but let's see how they pan out the next 45 minutes.


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oooh, this is weird.............. I've just entered the competition online, and you know you have to type those random words sometimes when you enter a comp - well one of the random words was the name of the Agency I work for !!  Wonder if that's a sign, lol.
> 
> xx



*rolls on floor laughing *


oooh wow dr hilary and co are back should be worth a laugh pmsll,snita already tripped tut and i thought she might of taken it up professional


----------



## Steff

Well that cheered me up something chronic thanks itv lol, bobby still looks as dangerous as ever.


----------



## HelenP

You scoff my superstitiousness?? 

Never mind a hot bath, Steff, cold showers all round after seeing Danny's 6 pack again, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> You scoff my superstitiousness??
> 
> Never mind a hot bath, Steff, cold showers all round after seeing Danny's 6 pack again, lol.
> 
> xx



pmsl i could see jason in the background with his tongue hanging out im sure  of it lol


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> Well that cheered me up something chronic thanks itv lol, bobby still looks as dangerous as ever.



As Phil said with a grimace imagine bobby and Dr H in the final dos not bare thinking about


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> As Phil said with a grimace imagine bobby and Dr H in the final dos not bare thinking about



Goodness I know the arena will soon clear out.


----------



## HelenP

Wot, no headbanger? 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Wot, no headbanger?
> 
> xx



Pass me the tissues that was totally brilliant.


----------



## HelenP

Yeah, it was FABulous.  Can't see poor Gary getting anywhere close to that, performance-wise, or emotion-wise.

xx


----------



## AlisonM

Haley and Daniel were great. I don't think Gary can pull off anything that good.


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yeah, it was FABulous.  Can't see poor Gary getting anywhere close to that, performance-wise, or emotion-wise.
> 
> xx



Ive got to admit i dont think i would even say gary will perform 10% like hayley just did.


----------



## HelenP

Well I have to admit, I am shocked at the quality of Gary's Bolero, it was MUCH better than I expected it to be.   Well done Gary!  (But I don't think you have a hope in hell of winning, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well I have to admit, I am shocked at the quality of Gary's Bolero, it was MUCH better than I expected it to be.   Well done Gary!  (But I don't think you have a hope in hell of winning, lol)
> 
> xx



I  was really bad and went to run my bath lol.


----------



## Donald

Gary didn't to bad it is I think it will be close


----------



## AlisonM

Well, he was better than I thought he would be, but I still think it should be Haley.


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> I  was really bad and went to run my bath lol.



.... .....

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> .... .....
> 
> xx



I know I know shame on me , ive already picked my winner lol


----------



## Donald

AlisonM said:


> Well, he was better than I thought he would be, but I still think it should be Haley.



almost certain it will Hayley here we go almost there lines closed


----------



## HelenP

Oh Lordy, MORE best bits! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oh Lordy, MORE best bits!
> 
> xx



ill be dreaming best bits grrr, just get me the winner grr i need my bath


----------



## HelenP

Shock.  not.

xx


----------



## AlisonM

Haley. Yay!


----------



## Steff

Well that was totally unexpected 

Thanks guys and gals for keeping me going through this emotional rollercoaster , until next year haha xxxx


----------



## HelenP

Well done Hayley.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well done Hayley.
> 
> xx



grrr gary is still bringing his daughter into it


----------



## HelenP

Enjoy your bath now Steff!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Enjoy your bath now Steff!
> 
> xx



Yes I will helen hope i have managed to be a good sub while your sis is away lol, must of posted about 50 posts each just in here.


----------



## Donald

well done Hayley that is it till next year what next ant & dec with I'm a Caleb or strictly come  dancing


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> Yes I will helen hope i have managed to be a good sub while your sis is away lol, must of posted about 50 posts each just in here.



Thanks Steff, you did a grand job, lol.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Donald said:


> well done Hayley that is it till next year what next ant & dec with I'm a Caleb or strictly come  dancing



Next for me is Big Brother, but not sure if anyone else here is a fan !

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Next for me is Big Brother, but not sure if anyone else here is a fan !
> 
> xx



&*7^&*( all i got to say to that .


----------



## Donald

I thought it was finished for good or was that the celebrity one


----------



## HelenP

Donald said:


> I thought it was finished for good or was that the celebrity one



This is the last year Channel 4 are showing it.  I don't think another channel has picked it up yet, or if any will.

xx


----------



## Donald

HelenP said:


> This is the last year Channel 4 are showing it.  I don't think another channel has picked it up yet, or if any will.
> 
> xx



personally I'm not a fan of it have not watched  since the 2 series. But the fans I am sure will be looking for it to be taken up


----------



## Adrienne

I'm a big bruv fan and can't wait.


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> personally I'm not a fan of it have not watched  since the 2 series. But the fans I am sure will be looking for it to be taken up



snap donald lol. mind i must admit i did watch from when it got down to the last 5 in celeb bb in jan


----------



## Catwoman76

Sugarbum said:


> Calling the "X Factor contingent"...and the SCD.....I bet you are tuned into Dancing on Ice?!
> 
> .....come on, show your faces......!



I thought Hayley was great.I love Bolero has anyone listened to it from the begining it's so soft and quiet and then builds up to a thunderous end, it's brilliant.Sheena


----------



## Donald

I got a e-mail this morning with the best bits of danceing on ice and this was among the pics for the ladies who missed it.hope it is not to much for this time in the morning. 








http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/donaldmac52/untitled.jpg


----------



## Steff

Donald said:


> I got a e-mail this morning with the best bits of danceing on ice and this was among the pics for the ladies who missed it.hope it is not to much for this time in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/donaldmac52/untitled.jpg



*pick me up off the floor*

ohhh Donald your the best haha


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> *pick me up off the floor*
> 
> ohhh Donald your the best haha



LOL now place a cold flannel on your forehead and take a seat for a moment


----------



## AlisonM

Donald said:


> I got a e-mail this morning with the best bits of danceing on ice and this was among the pics for the ladies who missed it.hope it is not to much for this time in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv344/donaldmac52/untitled.jpg



Ooooooh!


----------



## Donald

Alison said:


> Ooooooh!




easy Alison think of your blood sugars & BP.


----------



## Steff

Your teasing all us ladies here Donald


----------



## AlisonM

Donald said:


> easy Alison think of your blood sugars & BP.



Does drooling over a fit bloke raise your blood sugars then? Getting my BP up is a good thing*, I have to fight to keep it from dropping through the floor, so more of the same please.

* Had it taken at the surgery today and it was a whacking great 115/70.


----------



## Donald

Steff2010 said:


> Your teasing all us ladies here Donald



I like to tease but will leave it now to much of a good and all that glad you enjoyed the pic


----------



## HelenP

Donald, you're so thoughtful, lol.

For anyone who's wondering, there's a few seconds of Kieron's Bolero rehearsal at the beginning of this li'l video........ It honestly doesn't look bad at all.

http://www.officialphillipschofield.com/2010/03/29/a-spectacular-finale/

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Donald, you're so thoughtful, lol.
> 
> For anyone who's wondering, there's a few seconds of Kieron's Bolero rehearsal at the beginning of this li'l video........ It honestly doesn't look bad at all.
> 
> http://www.officialphillipschofield.com/2010/03/29/a-spectacular-finale/
> 
> xx



I dont quite want to be sent to sleep just yet so i will refrain from watching.


----------



## Donald

AlisonM said:


> Does drooling over a fit bloke raise your blood sugars then? Getting my BP up is a good thing*, I have to fight to keep it from dropping through the floor, so more of the same please.
> 
> * Had it taken at the surgery today and it was a whacking great 115/70.



Does not for me the only one I was drooling over is Hayley


----------



## Donald

HelenP said:


> Donald, you're so thoughtful, lol.
> 
> For anyone who's wondering, there's a few seconds of Kieron's Bolero rehearsal at the beginning of this li'l video........ It honestly doesn't look bad at all.
> 
> http://www.officialphillipschofield.com/2010/03/29/a-spectacular-finale/
> 
> xx



they must have all put in a lot work (apart from two) training and at the rehearsal


----------



## HelenP

Steff2010 said:


> I dont quite want to be sent to sleep just yet so i will refrain from watching.



Harsh! 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Harsh!
> 
> xx



but true.......... sorry lol


----------



## margie

BBC Breakfast has Hayley on at about 9:00am if anyone is interested.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> BBC Breakfast has Hayley on at about 9:00am if anyone is interested.



bet she has done the rounds last day or so, on this morning yetserday Eamonn asked if her and daniel where a couple oh how i laughed hayz is engaged to some bloke.


----------



## Steff

I dont mind sharing for a small fee.


----------

